# gas tank



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to spiff up the gas tank on my 67 GTO, 
It's not rusty and looks ok.............
I dont want to wire wheel a gas tank. But would kinda like to paint it silver.
What do you guys do?
thanks again


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The tank is galvanized (zinc). Eastwood has a paint that is supposed to be pretty close.

Tank Tone Metallic Coating Aerosol 13 oz - Powder Coat Aerosol - Aerosol Powder Coating


----------

